# Some guidance for a beginner in Denver...



## Foucrierj (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello all! This is my first time posting. Seeing as this is the beginner section I thought I would take advantage of it and post some newbie questions. 

*The purpose of this post:*

I am trying to find a school and style of martial arts in Denver, CO that I would like.

*The Facts:*

    I will be attending graduate school in Denver come the Fall and I want to take up a hobby that would allow me to stay physically fit and relieve stress. When I was younger I practiced TKD for a couple of years, but I became involved with other sports and lost interest. Now that I am older, I want to try martial arts again. I would like to become involved in a style that focuses less on competition and more on practical defense and personal development/growth.

  Given my limited experience I am thinking that I would like to try a hard and straight line martial art that also incorporates some throws and holds. I have been told that more 'progressive' martial arts integrate different traditional arts creating mixed styles. Researching the vast number of styles hurt my brain, so, for my purposes, I wanted to start with a more traditional school of martial arts that focuses on self-defense using just the body.

  I have already done some online research on local schools and _dojos_ in Denver and I do plan on visiting them before making my decision. My difficulty lies in narrowing down the choices to fit my preferences. 

From reading other posts it seems that physical build is one of many important components in choosing a martial art. So, I am 23 years old, 5'11,'' about 185 lbs, and in relatively decent shape.

*Notes:*

Kempo/Kenpo and karate schools seem to be very popular in Denver.

*The Questions:*

1. From what I have written, does either karate or Kempo sound like decent choices? If not, what styles would you recommend? 

3. How do I distinguish one form of a specific school from another form? (ex. American Kempo vs. Chinese Kenpo) Should this play a factor in my decision?

2. Is anyone familiar with schools in Denver that teach the recommended martial art in a disciplined, family friendly and encouraging environment?

Thank you so much for your time and help! I hope this post finds you all well.

  Jeff Foucrier


----------



## Hawke (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings    Jeff Foucrier,

Go personally to visit each school.  Most schools usually give a free class or two.  See which school is a good match for your needs and wants.  Can you see yourself going to this school three or five times a week?

The instructor is more of an important factor than the art.

Be careful of contracts.

Go visit as many schools as possible.  Checkout other arts.  Even though you chose a different school, you may want to cross train at a certain point.

Always be respectful to the instructor and thank your partners at the end of class.  

Ed Parker's Kenpo is designed as a series of self defense moves.  The school may or may not participate in tournaments, but you will most likely spar at least once or twice a week.  EPAK Kenpo will push you physically.

IMO:
Strengths
Fast hard attacks
Practical moves 
Good conditioning
Excellent explanations behind the techniques
Detail Orientated

Weakness
Ground work compared to other MAs
Weapons compared to other MAs

I have not trained in Chinese Kempo, but we have members on this forum that can help you there.

If you get the chance take a look at Filipino Martial Arts (FMA) and Silat.

Here's a Beginner's FAQ on this forum.

Lots of wonderful people here to help you out.


----------



## exile (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi F&#8212;

Hawke's giving you some very good advice. One thing that's important, and which too many people omit out of misplaced shyness or deference or something like that, is to ask the head instructor the question directly: _I'm interested in self-defense applications. How much is your curriculum built around that idea?_ You gotta ask. Trust your instincts on the sincerity of the answer. And as H. as advised you, avoid long-term contracts. Any pressure on you to sign on the dotted line for such contracts is a sign _not_ to sign. 

There are plenty of different MAs that incorporate strikes and throws; the question is, are these the basic strategic/tactical resources of the art (Aikido, Jujitsu, Hapkido), or components which are used to set up the finishing strikes that are the 'signature dish' of the art (the karate-based arts, including Taekwondo and Tangsoodo)? In spite of your previous experience of TKD, there are still schools around which treat controlling moves as important in leading to finishing strikes, and which laugh at the WTF-rule based interpretations that exclude throat, face and groin strikes, along with limb destruction. Same for karate: there are heavily sport-oriented schools, and there are mean, pavement-oriented curricula which are all close-quarters harsh business. 

My feeling is, talking to the chief instructor and pressing him or her on the 'theme' of the school and its syllabus is your best bet. Let us know how it goes, eh?


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Mar 31, 2008)

Foucrierj said:


> 1. From what I have written, does either karate or Kempo sound like decent choices? If not, what styles would you recommend?


For traditional, self defense - sure - depends on the school.  You can also check out Japanese Jujutsu, Hapkido, Aikido, Bagua, Wing Chun, Silat, Arnis, and Escrima.


Foucrierj said:


> 2. How do I distinguish one form of a specific school from another form? (ex. American Kempo vs. Chinese Kenpo) Should this play a factor in my decision?


I'd say that more often than not - different forms of Kempo have more similarities than differences.  Like some others said, your connection with the instructors and other students is a greater factor.


Foucrierj said:


> 3. Is anyone familiar with schools in Denver that teach the recommended martial art in a disciplined, family friendly and encouraging environment?


I recomend this one.  I hope it's not too far.
Moore Martial Arts
_Jon Moore-Head Instructor
_514 Main St. Windsor CO 80550
970 686-1247

_Don Flatt


----------



## Foucrierj (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you for all the advice.

I still have 4 months before I move. In that time I will try some different styles offered in the area I currently live in. I will be sure to repost once I find a good fit. 

Thank you again!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 31, 2008)

Where are you going to grad school (if you're willing to say)?  I'm in Denver, and while I can't help too much with Kempo, there are plenty of arts available, and a couple of places you should steer clear of.


----------



## Foucrierj (Apr 1, 2008)

I start up this August...around the 18th. It will be a three year program.


----------



## Tao (Apr 6, 2008)

Actually Taekwondo is probably the most popular martial art in Colorado what with the Olympic training camp and all however there is a good smattering of other arts as well I personally know of schools in Shotokan, Wushu, Krav Maga, Doce Pares/Escrima, Hapkido, BJJ, Kenpo, Kajukenbo (Ramos and WHKD) etc.

I currently train in Kajukenbo (Ramos method) and I think this would fit what your looking for based on your original post. There's plenty of information you can find on Kajukenbo in general and I would be more then willing to answer any specific questions you had or at the least direct you to someone who could. There's a whole section of this forum dedicated to Kajukenbo and you can also reference www.kajukenbocafe.com. 

The school were I train also incorporates Judo and Ju-jitsu as well as some Hawaiian Kenpo(Ryusaki lineage) kata's and techniques.

The head instructor is also ranked in and teaches Doce Pares which is also in line I think with what your looking for plus Stick fighting is just way cool.

You can check out the website at www.worldkaratecenter.com

World Karate Center
15353 East Hinsdale Circle,
Unit A
Centennial CO, 80112
(303)766-9449

I highly recommend stopping by some time, even if this school isn't what your looking for Sifu Mills is a great guy and knows a great number of Martial Artists in Colorado and would be more then willing to point you in the right direction


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2008)

Check out Bob Orlando before you make any definative decision as he is a world class martial artist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.orlandokuntao.com/


----------



## TheOriginalName (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Foucrierj,

Just to pick up on something previously mentioned - make sure you check out the school before you sign up. 
Do the trial lesson\s if they offer them but also make sure you turn up on a couple of other days and just watch. This will ensure that you get a true feel for what the school is like.

And before i sign off a warning that no one else will tell you: Martial arts is addictive. You may start out only doing 2 classes a week but you'll end up wanting to do more and more until you find yourself thinking about training every second of every day.......tis awesome!!

Best of luck


----------



## Tao (Apr 6, 2008)

TheOriginalName said:


> Hi Foucrierj,
> 
> And before i sign off a warning that no one else will tell you: Martial arts is addictive. You may start out only doing 2 classes a week but you'll end up wanting to do more and more until you find yourself thinking about training every second of every day.......tis awesome!!
> 
> Best of luck


 
Too true, I just cut back from 6 days a week to 5 days a week but now I do 2 to 3 classes per day


----------



## still learning (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, You may want to look into JUDO? ...it is more than you think.

Aloha


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 6, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Check out Bob Orlando before you make any definative decision as he is a world class martial artist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to second this.


----------



## Foucrierj (Apr 16, 2008)

All really great ideas! Thank you again. 

I haven't left yet and so I thought I would try some local schools where I currently live. I am currently training at a Quantum dojo in downtown Seattle. From what I have learned it's a MMA (its main components being karate and TKD). I am really enjoying the training and think it's a great start to my education in the martial arts. I will be testing for my high-white belt at the end of the month. As I transition into a new school in Denver I will be sure to post again.


----------



## Foucrierj (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh...and yes I can see that it can be addicting. After my first week, I jumped from 2 to 4 classes because I was having so much fun. I am tempted to start more, but I am going to wait off until my body has time to acclimate. =P


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 17, 2008)

Enshin Karate's headquarters is in Denver.  It's a hard style(Kyokushin offshoot but with more throwing).  http://www.enshin.com/


----------



## gilgsn (Jun 5, 2008)

Colorado

RUSSIAN MARTIAL ART of the Rockies
Instructor(s): 	Brad Scornavacco
640 S. Sunset Street
Longmont, CO  80501
United States
Phone: 	(303) 485-5425
  	720-317-6614
Email: 	brad@russiansystem.com
Web: 	www.russiansystem.com


----------



## Radhnoti (Jun 7, 2008)

I think it would be amazing to train with Bob Orlando.  His books have deeply influenced my martial thinking.


----------

